# Autosound Magazine is looking for a webmaster



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Autosound Magazine is seeking a skilled webmaster to build it's website. Pay will be based on experience/qualifications. Please send inquiries to [email protected] 

Autosound Magazine is a new print magazine, published Quarterly, that is focused on the sport of Car Audio. The Inaugural Issue will hit mailboxes worldwide in December 2016!


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good to see car audio making a comeback in print media.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I sent this on to a friend, great to see somebody is making an attempt at bringing a mag back.


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Finally. With hope it's done with w an attention to design and install and not just hatch monitors, glossy fiberglass tubs and equitably favorable reviews. Exciting.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

mikechec9 said:


> Finally. With hope it's done with w an attention to design and install and not just hatch monitors, glossy fiberglass tubs and equitably favorable reviews. Exciting.


Unfortunately, that's the stuff that photographs well and jumps off the page of a magazine. A stock looking interior with hidden speakers and completely stealth install is tough to photograph so that it looks good in print. It's just one of the trade-offs you have to accept when dealing with print media. There's just a lot of really great sounding, well done installs out there that the finished product looks bland and boring in pics.


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Onyx1136 said:


> Unfortunately, that's the stuff that photographs well and jumps off the page of a magazine. A stock looking interior with hidden speakers and completely stealth install is tough to photograph so that it looks good in print. It's just one of the trade-offs you have to accept when dealing with print media. There's just a lot of really great sounding, well done installs out there that the finished product looks bland and boring in pics.


The install doesnt have to be stealth and look stock at all. Although I wouldn't mind reading articles as such either. There are a good number of installs, many of which are on here, that are classy and still incredible looking. I think its just very patronizing for mags, particularly the now defunct, to assume that the populace wants shiny, gaudy, nonfunctional presentation 100% of the time regardless of integrity or what was often times truly a lack there of. That didnt last. CA&E, for the overwhelming majority of its run, maintained a proper balance as did car stereo review. 

Im just saying if its done with respect to those truly in the hobby, excellent and I look forward to stacking copies next to the porcelin. Otherwise I've made peace with the passing of the medium.


----------

